# Subs needed Northern illinois



## ajcoop20 (Dec 4, 2011)

Company i work for is looking for subs for residential work. Must have reliable plow
trucks. pay is hourly with avg of 7/hrs per storm. pay is 50/hr. 1099 at end of year. This is for the city of rockford, Insurence is paid for by company.. Need to be relaible. Contact me if interested.


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

ajcoop20;1414598 said:


> Company i work for is looking for subs for residential work. Must have reliable plow
> trucks. pay is hourly with avg of 7/hrs per storm. pay is 50/hr. 1099 at end of year. This is for the city of rockford, Insurence is paid for by company.. Need to be relaible. Contact me if interested.


Hi AJ - I'm interested, already insured, please call me 847-489-4783. I'm in McHenry County, 40-45 minutes from Rockford.

01 Silverado with Western 7'6 with Tailgate Spreader

I also have a shoveler looking for work if interested.

Thanks,

Jay


----------

